# New head for my witch



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

So at some point last year my witch lost her head, and I couldn't locate it(I think one of the local neighborhood kids might have made off with it.), so I decided to make her a new one. Then I started thinking, why not just redo the whole thing. So this is the very beginning of my new witch. I didn't want to make her green, so I made her more of a flesh tone, but I did give her green overtones just to give her a witchy feel without overdoing it. I'm going to make her stirring a cauldron, which will be my very first moving prop. Hopefully this won't be very hard as I'm technologically challenged. The next thing is does anyone know where I could find a decent witch costume thats not completely black, and looks like a witch and not a stripper,lol...alot harder to find than I thought!! If anyone knows of a good quality costume let me know, thanks!!!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice looking witch...in a scary way. It never ceases to amaze me of the talent on this board.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a mostly red robe for your witch? Bought it for myself last year and really like it (not to imply that I'm a witch or any word that rhymes with that)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gothic-vampiress-robe-46/

And I know what you mean about the witch costumes typically available. Most would be more appropriate for a woman who entertains for a living:jol: Try doing a search for a robe type of costume and you may have better luck. We found one a few years ago (doesn't seem to be carried by Spirit Halloween, and I don't remember where we got it) that was mostly black but had decorative trim around the hood face and sleeves - perfect for a witch prop, and that's how we used it.

Your witch has a great face, and the semi-fogged eye is a nice touch.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

You could always go to local thrift stores for blouses and broom skirts, scarves, shawls, etc., and go with more of a hag...


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments y'all, and the tips, I found a really nice costume that's black, but has purple trim, and a pretty cool looking embroidered cuff, and neckline. I'll have progress pics up soon.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> You could always go to local thrift stores for blouses and broom skirts, scarves, shawls, etc., and go with more of a hag...


THIS! Especially the scarves to create draping layers, even if you have to dye some of them.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The new witch is looking terrific. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking good HMJ!

I can only think of Spirit Halloween, Halloween Express or Party City. Good luck!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very nice, I am making a new one too, hope it turns out as nice as yours! what colors did you use for paint? did you use acrylics? I have several witches already, one is green, just cuz I love the wicked witch of the west, i also have 2 flesh colored, but want 3 by a cauldron, the green one is on a broom "flying" wish I could really animate her to fly, but that is beyond my mind set!! anyway, fantastic job, wouldn't mind some pointers!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Bethene said:


> very nice, I am making a new one too, hope it turns out as nice as yours! what colors did you use for paint? did you use acrylics? I have several witches already, one is green, just cuz I love the wicked witch of the west, i also have 2 flesh colored, but want 3 by a cauldron, the green one is on a broom "flying" wish I could really animate her to fly, but that is beyond my mind set!! anyway, fantastic job, wouldn't mind some pointers!


Thanks for the kind words!! The colors are a mix of flesh tones and browns that I kind of mix as I paint with my airbrush. The paints themselves are acrylic thinned down so I can run them through the airgun. If there's any way I can help, or any tips I can offer, all you have to do is ask and I'll gladly try to help. She definitely is turning out to be lots of fun to work on!!!

I was thinking of possibly using crepe hair on her instead if a wig, but I've never used it before, is this stuff durable, or should I just go with a wig? I want to eventually be able to give my creations a head of hair without having to resort to using wigs, and I'm not going to get any experience if I keep putting it off. So anyone know what would be a good medium to use for hair that will be durable?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking great so far jack, nice work. I am also looking for a robe for my third and final witch.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats so awesome I have like zero artistic ability for that kind of stuff!


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

that! is a wicked cool looking head! She has a "swamp hag" look about her. The best places I've found for costumes are second hand shops or "segundas" as we call them out here. An old dress and a burlap shawl is what I can picture her in. Oops! I guess tot13 and others said the same thing. Anyway nice job! Any chance of you showing us the mechanism you're gonna use? HM


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks y'all, HM, I'm going to use a simple deer motor to get it to move, you know the animated Christmas deer. From what I've read they have a good amount of torque.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job on the head she is wonderful


----------

